#  CAP/CIPA
,     .    ?     "     ",        :Frown:          ? .

----------

30.08.2009 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=121247&page=3.
   :      2.     "". :     . ,  "."  "."  .    "  "   .  :   ,  ,  -    ,   ..      ""  .     "" -  . ..   ,    ...

----------

?

----------


## Ricci

,    .     (  ),   .   ,     CAP/CIPA     www.globalcipa.net,               www.capcipa.info   "". ,   ,   ,   "  ".    .         ,      ,     CIPA         60  .    ,          ,           9%  60%    .

----------

!

----------


## Ricci

> !


. , .      ,      CIPAEN.                .    ,     .          -1,             .      ,  "  ".    CIPAEN   , ,       .

----------

.  ,           .  ,           .   ,  ,     .  ,    ,     -  -   .  ,      ...

----------

(   )    ,    .

----------


## Ricci

3 . :write:   . 
-    ?  ?  ?     ?

----------


## vanya09

,     .    ?

----------


## vanya09

,  : , , ,     ,       .  ,          . 1    : "1", "-1"  "  ", 2 : "-2", "-2", "", "".    - 60 .     1    ,  2  CIPA.  -     .


> ,     .    ?


[quote]

----------


## Elnur1

.      ,     ,             ,       ,           .          www.capcipa.info      " :  ", " ",       .

----------


## d'Angel

- ?
http://www.cipa-rus.ru/

http://www.capcipa.info/

----------


## zOlchik

> - ?


capcipa.info  ,     :yes:

----------


## 85

,     CIPA,     :       ,     ,     ?         ,           .

----------


## Elnur1

> ,     CIPA,     :       ,     ,     ?         ,           .


 -1  ,  -1    ,      . 
 ,    ,    .
   ,          .      . ,   ,           ,     .

----------


## Elnur1

> capcipa.info  ,


 - capcipa.info, , ..      .

----------

-1  -1   ,   -2   ,   2-   ....

----------

,     ,      6000.   3   .         .      2  .          .

----------


## tatyana 7

!
   ,    ,     ,    .
   .   -1  -1.
    .     , ..   ..
    ,       ,    ,       . 
 ,       ,      .
        ,       ,   .     .
 .

----------

...              CAP/CIPA,      DipIFR?       -    .   .

----------


## tatyana 7

> ...              CAP/CIPA,      DipIFR?       -    .   .


Cc  CIPA  : http://www.cipaen.kz/TeachBook/#resh
   .         .       .
   -     .

      DipIFR,   DipIFR ,      , , . 
.

----------

!

  :
http://russia.accaglobal.com/russia/...nt/exam_papers

----------


## tatyana 7

B  .

----------


## cocodrilo

, ,      CAP/CIPA ().

       ..    :     ?  "  "   ,        ,            .  , .., ,        ?     . -           ,      ? :Frown: 

   , ,        , ? :Smilie:

----------

,     ..

----------


## Sazhaeva

!    -          ????????

----------


## tatyana 7

> !    -          ????????


 !!!
1.  -     4500 .
2.  40 .   -   950 .    ,    .

----------


## Sazhaeva

> !!!
> 1.  -     4500 .
> 2.  40 .   -   950 .    ,    .

----------

,     ,  ,    -,     .       ,      . 86      ,    .
-    ,  ,     ?

----------


## Irvald

,     () CIPA http://www.cipa-rus.ru/program.php

----------



----------


## K.S

**,      ?

----------

_          (    ) -  
 -     ()
    ...

----------


## K.S

-...             ))) 
,      ))) 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ecipspb

-    CAP/CIPA    -     ACCAA,        .  
   ,9   "   ".

----------


## K.S

> -    CAP/CIPA    -     ACCAA,        .  
>    ,9   "   ".


  ?

----------


## ecipspb

,     - ECCAA ( -      )

----------



----------


## K.S

** ,   ?   ?

----------

> ** ,   ?   ?


   ,   ,     ,     .     ?     ?          CIPAEN.       (  )

----------


## K.S

** ,       ?

----------

> ** ,       ?


         =)      ,          .
             ..  ,    .

   ,  -      .   -      ,  ,        .      . (  )

----------

-            (    )

----------


## K.S

**,   , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ecipspb

(CAP)  ,     - 100% !!!   ,       ,       .

----------


## K.S

?

----------

> (CAP)  ,     - 100% !!!   ,       ,       .


_

----------


## K.S

**,   ?

----------


## ecipspb

**,       ,        .      6        .             CIPAEN   ,     .       -  ,      .

*K.S.*,    "   "    ,9

----------


## PP

100   ? ,  ?    .    -    100  -        (..        ),        ,     -  ( ),    -

----------

100

----------


## karina80

!

----------


## Asemgul76

?          1,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

2     1

----------


## __

,      ?!)

  1 -  CAP. ,  , , .     .

----------


## __

, 
  2 -  CIPA. 
, , ,    ""      ..                  !

 ()     , ,  .     .    . ,     !) ,    ,     ,       ,    .   ,    !

  ,       :
   2015 . ,        ! ,                 .  . -.

----------

. 
!        !
    ,    4- .
,  ,     ,            ,            .

----------


## Olaf

,     ?
   ,     .
   ,   CIPA.

   -  .
  -  .     ,      .   ,   .
   , ,     :     CIPAEN,   .   ..  ,  .

----------


## Olaf

,
http://www.capcipa.ua/ru/library -    .
       .

----------

> ,     ?
>    ,     .
>    ,   CIPA.


      - " "

----------


## Olaf

> - " "


 www.iipaa.ru
     .
,    ?

----------


## .

,   , ,

----------

